# Refining of Ra and Th.



## HAuCl4 (May 23, 2013)

Why Radium and Thorium?.

Radium because it is the most expensive naturally occurring element.

Thorium because it is the cheapest radioactive and fissile metal and can be made into electricity reactors, but not into bombs. Therefore most energy on Earth will come from Thorium reactors within the next 100 years.

Why Here?. Because it seemed the most appropiate section of the forum. If any moderators wants to move it or create a new section, feel free.

Personally I know very little about these metals.

edit to add: Actually Th is not fissile, but it is easily transmutable to U233 which is fissile.


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2013)

As interesting as this topic is, it's not appropriate for _this_ forum. This topic is best for science madness, as that's what refining these amounts to for all but the most well equipped of billion dollar conglomerates (*and even they mess it up*).

Both elements are exceedingly dangerous, and one so rare that it is 1200 X the price of gold per gram.


----------

